# Should I Apply To CMH?



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey guys i have 81.55% Uhs aggregate. That is 793/900 Matric, 960/1100 Fsc and 832/1100 Mcat. My CMH aggregate up until now is 72.000 something. Please keep in mind i want to apply for residency in USA , also i may wanna try out CSS at the end as well . Anyway i called CMH and they said lowest merit will probably be 83% this year, feeling really let down, comeon help me out :'/ .


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Hey guys i have 81.55% Uhs aggregate. That is 793/900 Matric, 960/1100 Fsc and 832/1100 Mcat. My CMH aggregate up until now is 72.000 something. Please keep in mind i want to apply for residency in USA , also i may wanna try out CSS at the end as well . Anyway i called CMH and they said lowest merit will probably be 83% this year, feeling really let down, comeon help me out :'/ .


Shifa...
Is by far is ur best prospect,
Considering all your....interests.

Why the doubts on there?

And as far as UHS affiliated colleges go,

All of them,
in the current day,
Have noticed the keen interest in abroad board exams in students,

And have either modified their methods to ensure a wider range of learning or set up communities for these exams.

So...all in all,
Everyone is covered now,

For prepping students to as far they want to reach.
If the students are willing to push all the way...

Because ultimately,
Its your own effort,
Be it shifa,
Or Cmh.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Crypt's right.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Are the annual exams of Shifa the same as those of UHS affiliated Public and Private Sector Colleges :/

- - - Updated - - -

The main reason i have doubts about Shifa is that students with merit as low as 70% get in so faculty and facilities might not be as good (i know stupid right :/), is the education as good as Agha Khan?


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

see ur marks of fsc and matric are awesome so u should opt better colleges than shifa like army medical college or king edward or fatima jinnah medical college,


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Are the annual exams of Shifa the same as those of UHS affiliated Public and Private Sector Colleges :/


R u some worrier...

Ofcourse u know the obvious,
They are the same in Content,
But may vary in the pattern...

Again,

Shifa has long been successful with its methods with students willing to expand their mental applied and memorizing medical skills.

It IS the best to opt for,

But CMH does not lag far behind,

And again,
It depends on ur own mental capacities to utilize the opportunities provided by either of these or ANY other institutes.

Despite the training,

There are shifa students,
Who cud not clear the steps (usmle)

And there are CMH students, currently resident at USA.

Shifa has mass awareness of the board exams,

But these exams are trending all over the country now,

If that is the issue.

As for the education,
Shifa has been debated against agha khan for long hasnt it?

How come u never heard?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, i know my Matric and FSC marks are good, but my MCAT marks are awful :'/, so i am left to choose between CMH, Shalamar, Shifa and LMDC


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

shifa should be ur priority but since ur marks are acceptable for the lahore colleges then why not go for the lahore ones? Lahore colleges are widely reputed by their excellent education and excellent students. Hence LMDC CMH and shalimar can turn out to be better i suppose

- - - Updated - - -

And in case of USMLE...all the colleges have acceptable training facilities to provide those students who are preparing for USMLE. however bear in mind that what actually matters is how smartly you prepare for it and how well u utilize ur available resources.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

So i'll be good if i get admission in either CMH and Shifa , say i can only get admission in LMDC and Shalamar, which one should i choose?


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

My uncle is an HR in canada and its like he leads hospital. Basically he did mbbs from an extremely low college of pakistan but still he got excellent scores in USMLE and migrated to America. Currently he is an HR in canada. So after knowing this fact i concluded that it doesnt matter which college u study what matters is how smartly u work.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Between LMDC and Shalamar, pick LMDC.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> Between LMDC and Shalamar, pick LMDC.


Tsk tsk...
Reconsider...


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Crypt said:


> Tsk tsk...
> Reconsider...


What are you trying to say? 
Comeon don't leave me hanging


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> What are you trying to say?


Lots ...


Mostly...
RECONSIDER,

That so very solid statement just made..

Im the no-judging sort so i wont be siding much,


Just a few screws here and there i can provide..

Hope im welcome..


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Crypt said:


> Lots ...
> 
> 
> Mostly...
> ...


Are you trying to say that Shalamar should be considered first and then LMDC?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Are you trying to say that Shalamar should be considered first and then LMDC?


No judging...

But a TINY...yes


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Really?crypt, Shalamar? Really? To each his own, I guess 

- - - Updated - - -

Shalamar over LMDC? What an anomaly!


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

But they both have great faculty and great facilities right? Both would help me in achieving my goals, right? Say one student joins LMDC and the other Shalamar, they are both safe right?


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Shalamar is over rated. WAY over rated. It's not all that great as it is cut out to be.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> But they both have great faculty and great facilities right? Both would help me in achieving my goals, right?


Ahan,

What sets them apart in my mind here,

Is the exposure,

U mustve heard this one

"U can only be as good as those around you"

The average shalamrian is by all means very brainy,

LMDC is no doubt a great institution,

But it all comes down to how your surroundings sometimes weigh you down,

Shalamar has amazing competition,
Which is such an incredible stimulant in medicine.

U dont need to much of ur own Will power in places that hail you just by its average student and the learning lust.


And YES,

Everybody's safe..


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

LMDC has history behind it, but has bad reputation. Hopefully the teachers at LMDC wouldn't have resigned after the allegations that aired . I guess considering its history i should give LMDC more priority than Shalamar.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Ahan,
> 
> What sets them apart in myind here,
> 
> ...


What worries me more than surroundings is faculty and teachers, i had a really bad experience with A level teachers so i am a bit worried


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> LMDC has history behind it, but has bad reputation. Hopefully the teachers at LMDC wouldn't have resigned after the allegations that aired . I guess considering its history i should give LMDC more priority than Shalamar.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I could really...have the faculty and teachers conversation here quiet for a few hours,

But,

From What i can see,

U ought to go for your inclination.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Ahan,
> 
> What sets them apart in my mind here,
> 
> ...


that was a very sensible response.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Crypt said:


> I could really...have the faculty and teachers conversation here quiet for a few hours,
> 
> But,
> 
> ...


Again Sir you have made an ambigous statement ,
I didn't have much information up until i started this thread.
So you're trying to say Shalamar faculty is better than LMDC's?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Again Sir you have made an ambigous statement ,
> I didn't have much information up until i started this thread.
> So you're trying to say Shalamar faculty is better than LMDC's?


I hate to side,

Tell me this,

Am i for convincing you or countering you?

And ill do what i have to..


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Crypt said:


> I hate to side,
> 
> Tell me this,
> 
> ...


Before i joined medstudentz at 12:01 am today, i was considering Shalamar better than LMDC, and i thought i would never get admission in CMH so i wasn't even willing to try for CMH . But now i am gonna try for CMH, also i have been brought to think that LMDC is better than Shalamar


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Again Sir you have made an ambigous statement ,
> I didn't have much information up until i started this thread.
> So you're trying to say Shalamar faculty is better than LMDC's?


LMDC is the oldest college in the private sector in Punjab. I am remembering this really corny old adage :OLD IS GOLD 
The choice, in the end, is yours. Pick what you think is best.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Win win i suppose..


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bottomline, Shalamar or LMDC everyone is safe, right?








In the end the only thing that matters is your hard work not the College, right?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Bottomline, Shalamar or LMDC everyone is safe, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

@Crypt are you a med student? In which Uni?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> @Crypt are you a med student? In which Uni?


RLMC,

I banged up MCAT after my alevels so bad,
It was beyond ugly...

But im more than content.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Crypt said:


> RLMC,
> 
> I banged up MCAT after my alevels so bad,
> It was beyond ugly...
> ...


Seeeee, so it doesn't matter which College we join, should go for the best but still all Pakistani Uni's and colleges are good enough to keep you content, as far as personal goals go that is your own hard work







, sorry for being rude :?:?


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

What was RLMC 's last merit? @crypt


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> What was RLMC 's last merit? @crypt


74 as reported.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

i want to know about FMH admsns 
i got 86percnt mrks in matric , 70percent in fsc part 1 nd mcat is 60percnt
i tried alot in mcat but couldnot succeed
kindly tell me can i get admission into FMH?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2014)

I got an aggregate 67
as i messed up my mcat 
should i go for bds in cmh or try somewhere else in laohre
please reply :speechless:

- - - Updated - - -

Same here !!
if you get any info !!
please inform me too


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

CRYPT, this "Nasir_" seems like "SonnenSays" from last year, doesn't he? Anyways, "Nasir_" I welcome you to have a debate on me, and I'll prove to you, why SHALAMAR is the BEST MEDICAL COLLEGE OUT THERE. 

- - - Updated - - -

Cosmos, trust me if you think LMDC is better than Shalamar then you really need to brush up your knowledge. Go check UHS's website and check the MBBS results of LMDC, they have hardly crossed 75% while Shalamar is on TOP in every EVERY MBBS Professional Examination among Private Sector Colleges, BEATING CMH, FMH, Wah and Sharif, let alone LMDC. Crypt is ALSO a medical student, you can ask him, if you don't trust me.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

masterh said:


> CRYPT, I am ready to BET, this "Nasir_" is "SonnenSays" from last year, who is just here to TROLL THE FORUM WITH WRONG INFORMATION ABOUT "SHALAMAR". The ONLY GUY who is trying to project his delusional opinions on other people. I remember he didn't get into any medical college last year, and was repeating. I am ready to bet, he is the same guy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Cosmos, trust me if you think LMDC is better than Shalamar then you really need to brush up your knowledge. Go check UHS's website and check the MBBS results of LMDC, they have hardly crossed 75% while Shalamar is on TOP in every EVERY MBBS Professional Examination among Private Sector Colleges, BEATING CMH, FMH, Wah and Sharif, let alone LMDC. Crypt is ALSO a medical student, you can ask him, if you don't trust me.


I definitely vouch for shalamar's overhauling progress over the shortest span of time.
The results,
Undeniably speaking for themselves.

But masterh,
Nasir_ is not sonnen 

The lmdc inclination obviously comes from nasir's brother having attended it.

And the ignorance for shalamar, from just sheer indiscretion.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Crypt said:


> I definitely vouch for shalamar's overhauling progress over the shortest span of time.
> The results,
> Undeniably speaking for themselves.
> 
> ...


I don't know where people get their facts from. Delusional facts actually! Thanks for vouching. How are your studies going?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

masterh said:


> I don't know where people get their facts from. Delusional facts actually! Thanks for vouching. How are your studies going?


Alhumdulilah,
Like i wanted them to go...

Whisper:
I think im cluttering the thread 

Bcz that was as irrelevant as anything...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Crypt said:


> Alhumdulilah,
> Like i wanted them to go...
> 
> Whisper:
> ...


When are your send ups? Aren't the Profs just around the corner? Scared?  It's your first one.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

masterh:
You are a student at Shalamar? You are not doing your college any favors. Boy, I really need to stay away from Shalamar. Last thing I need is turning into a person like you. A person who can never tolerate anyone disagreeing with him. Anyway, I shall not stoop down to your level. I do not have incorrect information 'masterh'. With all due respect....KEEP YOUR DELUSIONAL IDEAS TO YOURSELF INSTEAD OF SPREADING THEM ON A PUBLIC FORUM.
Much thanks in advance, poisonous person.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nasir_ said:


> masterh:
> You are a student at Shalamar? You are not doing your college any favors. Boy, I really need to stay away from Shalamar. Last thing I need is turning into a person like you. A person who can never tolerate anyone disagreeing with him. Anyway, I shall not stoop down to your level. I do not have incorrect information 'masterh'. With all due respect....KEEP YOUR DELUSIONAL IDEAS TO YOURSELF INSTEAD OF SPREADING THEM ON A PUBLIC FORUM.
> Much thanks in advance, poisonous person.


Prove to me that I am delusional. Come on, have a debate with me. And, it is not only me, even CRYPT who is from RLMC is saying the same thing. I am only trying to rectify some delusional concerns. And BTW, it is my right to speak and tell people what the TRUTH is with FACTS. 

I am here to defend my institute about which, some people out of nowhere, without facts and knowledge, and with personal bias are speading False Perceptions. My brother, talk with proof or fact when you are addressing a public forum. I am here to debate though and present facts.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

masterh said:


> Prove to me that I am delusional. Come on, have a debate with me. And, it is not only me, even CRYPT who is from RLMC is saying the same thing. I am only trying to rectify some delusional concerns. And BTW, it is my right to speak and tell people what the TRUTH is with FACTS.
> 
> I am here to defend my institute about which, some people out of nowhere, without facts and knowledge, and with personal bias are speading False Perceptions. My brother, talk with proof or fact when you are addressing a public forum. I am here to debate though and present facts.


Masterh, you can hide behind Crypt. Forgive me if I do not base my entire future on what Crypt said. Why do you think Crypt's opinion would matter to me? Also, I can round up a dozen people who attend LMDC who would vouch for its reputation, since you seem to be personally biased and prejudiced against LMDC. And another thing. It is up to you to study in med school. A good med school does not guarantee you a fabulous first prof. result. In the same way, a mediocre med school does not guarantee you a dreary future. I know many instances of people who went to great illustrious institutes but were not able to succeed. Similarly, I also know some people with miraculous success stories. A good med school can only help you thus far. The rest is up to you. Study hard and you can get a residency in the US after USMLE. Even if you belonged to the most average of schools.
Personally, I think you are discouraging people. Running down great places like FMH, CMH, LMDC. You think that the people who get into Shalimar: only they can become great doctors with good futures. You are WRONG. Stop making students feel bad just because they didn't get into your beloved Shalimar.
I have nothing personal against Shalimar. Shalimar is a good reputable institute that produces good doctors. The only thing I have a problem with is your attitude


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nasir_ said:


> Masterh, you can hise behind Crypt. Forgive me if I do not base my entire future on what Crypt said. Crypt,


Am I not inviting you for a debate? If your stance is rightful and resolute, you should have no problem having a debate then.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Nobody is hiding behind anything nasir_

He is a student there,
And what he says is fact most of the time,
I know that,

Because i have been reading him since a year now,
Hes an old member of the forum.
Most of the information provided by him is statistics,
Which is the most authentic way of presentation isn't it?

He has earned some BRAG, 
Well-earned it.

And as for me siding with shalamar.

I do acknowledge all of lmdc's achievements,

There really are those.

But again nasir_
The stats.

And as u already know,
Its the students who make the college.

And the current students at shalamar are soaring.
So the fact says....not masterh,
Whose ONE student.

A year ago u could accuse me of being prejudiced.

But im a student myself,
I have a front row seat to the show of private medical colleges in pak.

I didnt land in either of these colleges,
But i can say id hav considered myself lucky,
To be in either honestly,

Both have a standing,

There is no war nasir_


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

masterh said:


> Am I not inviting you for a debate? If your stance is rightful and resolute, you should have no problem having a debate then.


Masterh, you can hide behind Crypt. Forgive me if I do not base my entire future on what Crypt said. Why do you think Crypt's opinion would matter to me? Also, I can round up a dozen people who attend LMDC who would vouch for its reputation, since you seem to be personally biased and prejudiced against LMDC. And another thing. It is up to you to study in med school. A good med school does not guarantee you a fabulous first prof. result. In the same way, a mediocre med school does not guarantee you a dreary future. I know many instances of people who went to great illustrious institutes but were not able to succeed. Similarly, I also know some people with miraculous success stories. A good med school can only help you thus far. The rest is up to you. Study hard and you can get a residency in the US after USMLE. Even if you belonged to the most average of schools.
Personally, I think you are discouraging people. Running down great places like FMH, CMH, LMDC. You think that the people who get into Shalimar: only they can become great doctors with good futures. You are WRONG. Stop making students feel bad just because they didn't get into your beloved Shalimar.
I have nothing personal against Shalimar. Shalimar is a good reputable institute that produces good doctors. The only thing I have a problem with is your attitude

- - - Updated - - -

Crypt, I have nothing against Shalimar. I said it before and I'll say it again. Shalamar is a great institution that, no doubt, produces good effective results. However, this is a public forum and masterh just got personal. How dare he accuse me of trolling the forum posting incorrect information! Who does he think he is?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Crypt said:


> Nobody is hiding behind anything nasir_
> 
> He is a student there,
> And what he says is fact most of the time,
> ...


Thank you CRYPT. Much appreciated.  As for Nasir_, I have always presented facts to defend any argument. Alhumdolilah, Shalamar has statistics and facts in it's favour, which are enough to prove why Shalamar is the BEST and the facts say for themselves.

- - - Updated - - -



nasir_ said:


> Masterh, you can hide behind Crypt. Forgive me if I do not base my entire future on what Crypt said. Why do you think Crypt's opinion would matter to me? Also, I can round up a dozen people who attend LMDC who would vouch for its reputation, since you seem to be personally biased and prejudiced against LMDC. And another thing. It is up to you to study in med school. A good med school does not guarantee you a fabulous first prof. result. In the same way, a mediocre med school does not guarantee you a dreary future. I know many instances of people who went to great illustrious institutes but were not able to succeed. Similarly, I also know some people with miraculous success stories. A good med school can only help you thus far. The rest is up to you. Study hard and you can get a residency in the US after USMLE. Even if you belonged to the most average of schools.
> Personally, I think you are discouraging people. Running down great places like FMH, CMH, LMDC. You think that the people who get into Shalimar: only they can become great doctors with good futures. You are WRONG. Stop making students feel bad just because they didn't get into your beloved Shalimar.
> I have nothing personal against Shalimar. Shalimar is a good reputable institute that produces good doctors. The only thing I have a problem with is your attitude
> 
> ...


That was not personal at all, Nasir. You are like a little brother but, being an elder I would like to tell you that you should not speak or tell without facts. Because your personal bias or opinion, which may or may not have any relation with the reality, mught influence people into thinking adversely. Be a little responsible mate, that is my humble advise. I am ready to lend personal help you if you need any. Inbox me and I will be at your service. 

- - - Updated - - -

No hard feelings brother.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Masterh, stop being defensive. You think Shalamar is the best. Fine. I don't? Also fine. Stop forcing your opinions! Why in the world would I want to have a debate with someone as firmly set and prejudiced as yourself? You will never listen. I have got better things to do instead of replying to you. The only reason I got involved in this issue was because you got unnecessarily defensive and personal regarding my answers. You started this issue. And instead of running to Crypt for reconfirmation, STAND UP FOR YOURSELF!

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> Thank you CRYPT. Much appreciated.  As for Nasir_, I have always presented facts to defend any argument. Alhumdolilah, Shalamar has statistics and facts in it's favour, which are enough to prove why Shalamar is the BEST and the facts say for themselves.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


For the record, I am not personally biased. That's you. I just have any own opinions. If you can not handle them, then that is your issue. Deal with it. 
And opinions do not count as information. I did not post any incorrect statistics defending or running down any institution. Want to know why? because I respect opinions and personal inclinations.
And thank you for your offer. Much appreciated.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nasir_ said:


> Masterh, stop being defensive. You think Shalamar is the best. Fine. I don't? Also fine. Stop forcing your opinions! Why in the world would I want to have a debate with someone as firmly set and prejudiced as yourself? You will never listen. I have got better things to do instead of replying to you. The only reason I got involved in this issue was because you got unnecessarily defensive and personal regarding my answers. You started this issue. And instead of running to Crypt for reconfirmation, STAND UP FOR YOURSELF!


I stood up and asked for a factual debate.  Anyways, Nasir_ I wish you all the best. :thumbsup: I have nothing against anyone. I am here to help and, I will be available you as well if you need help. And my dear brother, I invited CRYPT so that he could give his unbiased opinion as well.  Anyways, I will pray for you.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

masterh said:


> I stood up and asked for a factual debate.  Anyways, Nasir_ I wish you all the best. :thumbsup: I have nothing against anyone. I am here to help and, I will be available you as well if you need help. And my dear brother, I invited CRYPT so that he could give his unbiased opinion as well.  Anyways, I will pray for you.


Thank you. I appreciate your offer.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nasir_ said:


> Masterh, stop being defensive. You think Shalamar is the best. Fine. I don't? Also fine. Stop forcing your opinions! Why in the world would I want to have a debate with someone as firmly set and prejudiced as yourself? You will never listen. I have got better things to do instead of replying to you. The only reason I got involved in this issue was because you got unnecessarily defensive and personal regarding my answers. You started this issue. And instead of running to Crypt for reconfirmation, STAND UP FOR YOURSELF!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


What I am saying is that personal inclination should be personal only and should not be without facts when presented on a public forum.  And tgat is nothing personal. Be assured. I have nothing but good wishes for you. Anyways, take care.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Great...

NOW,
Everyone can hop in who wants to talk abt CMH.

Under
'Should i apply to CMH'


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Best of luck mate Nasir_.  May Allah bless you.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Great...
> 
> NOW,
> Everyone can hop in who wants to talk abt CMH.
> ...


Haha, I applied, got selected and LEFT.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

lol. Yeah, the thread got derailed a bit. Sorry.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

You guys are smart enough...you can get into good colleges I believe


----------



## AEMON (Sep 6, 2014)

I am so confused. Different opinions on different colleges. I was in love with LMDC .. but given the facts here what am i supposed to do??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AEMON said:


> I am so confused. Different opinions on different colleges. I was in love with LMDC .. but given the facts here what am i supposed to do??


LMDC is not bad. However in the current scenario, here are the top three medical colleges in Punjab:

1) Shalamar
2) FMH
3) LMDC


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Sasha said:


> I got an aggregate 67
> as i messed up my mcat
> should i go for bds in cmh or try somewhere else in laohre
> please reply :speechless:
> ...


You cannot get into any well reputed medschool in Lahore with that aggregate, try LMDC for BDS, they might take you in on a foreign seat but on a local seat, it is highly unlikely, same goes for FMH, forget about CMH, do try University of Lahore for BDS.

- - - Updated - - -



CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Hey guys i have 81.55% Uhs aggregate. That is 793/900 Matric, 960/1100 Fsc and 832/1100 Mcat. My CMH aggregate up until now is 72.000 something. Please keep in mind i want to apply for residency in USA , also i may wanna try out CSS at the end as well . Anyway i called CMH and they said lowest merit will probably be 83% this year, feeling really let down, comeon help me out :'/ .


If you want to choose between LMDC and Shalamar, I'd suggest LMDC, for a lot of reasons, a classmate of mine was forced by her parents to go to Shalamar from LMDC and she thinks LMDC was way better, considering the general crowd, the people around, the departments, but LMDC's Physiology department sucks too, but still I'd suggest LMDC. MBBS results of LMDC are not bad at all.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> You cannot get into any well reputed medschool in Lahore with that aggregate, try LMDC for BDS, they might take you in on a foreign seat but on a local seat, it is highly unlikely, same goes for FMH, forget about CMH, do try University of Lahore for BDS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Umer, how are your studies? How is BDS going?  Umm, about your comment on Shalamar. Shalamar has NERDS all over the place. That's true. We have people who come here on scholarships saving money in lakhs on their education every year. The merit is the highest and the competition is extremely nerve wrecking. Maybe your friend couldn't keep up with the competition or, might be having difficulties in coping up. I myself took a bit of time to settle around, but you know the MBBS results of Shalamar speak for themselves, they are the HIGHEST among private medical colleges under UHS. LMDC on the other hand is kind of a party and easy going school, isn't it?  Shalamar, I admit is strict and the competition is the stringiest and, people here are very career minded and, total NERDS and, the results are speaking for themselves, AH. And, general crowd should not be a criteria for getting into a medical school. A medical school should be a drill and should have cut throat competition which EXISTS in Shalamar. There are tons of scholarships up for grab and people FOCUS only on studies here, not because they are forced to, but the studious students are rewarded here. We have the best faculty and there is absolutely no doubt about that.  

Secondly my friend, you can't compare LMDC's MBBS results in 70%'s to Shalamar's result in 90%'s.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Umer, how are your studies? How is BDS going?  Umm, about your comment on Shalamar. Shalamar has NERDS all over the place. That's true. We have people who come here on scholarships saving money in lakhs on their education every year. The merit is the highest and the competition is extremely nerve wrecking. Maybe your friend couldn't keep up with the competition or, might be having difficulties in coping up. I myself took a bit of time to settle around, but you know the MBBS results of Shalamar speak for themselves, they are the HIGHEST among private medical colleges under UHS. LMDC on the other hand is kind of a party and easy going school, isn't it?  Shalamar, I admit is strict and the competition is the stringiest and, people here are very career minded and, total NERDS and, the results are speaking for themselves, AH. And, general crowd should not be a criteria for getting into a medical school. A medical school should be a drill and should have cut throat competition which EXISTS in Shalamar. There are tons of scholarships up for grab and people FOCUS only on studies here, not because they are forced to, but the studious students are rewarded here. We have the best faculty and there is absolutely no doubt about that.
> 
> Secondly my friend, you can't compare LMDC's MBBS results in 70%'s to Shalamar's result in 90%'s.


Hey, studies, still haven't started them  it was good in the early days but not too good now, I got to admit that the reasons behind that person not liking Shalamar were personal, but she claimed that LMDC was better, as it had a better crowd, a better environment, better departments, she was like that Shalamar's Biochemistry and Anatomy departments suck, and blah blah, by the way LMDC's first year MBBS which came out this year was around 89-90%.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer, I personally think that LMDC's BDS is better than their MBBS. My cousin is a graduate of LMDC, he is currently a PG in Punjab Dental Hospital, and he says the same thing. LMDC's MBBS takes the back seat primarily because the affiliated hospitals of LMDC for MBBS are miles away from the campus itself. However, the Dental Hospital for BDS is just adjacent to the college.  Last time, I checked, it was still under construction.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Hey, studies, still haven't started them  it was good in the early days but not too good now, I got to admit that the reasons behind that person not liking Shalamar were personal, but she claimed that LMDC was better, as it had a better crowd, a better environment, better departments, she was like that Shalamar's Biochemistry and Anatomy departments suck, and blah blah, by the way LMDC's first year MBBS which came out this year was around 89-90%.


Anatomy and Biochemistry Department of SHALAMAR are VERY STRICT, and for that reason Shalamar's result this year for 2nd Year was 100% and was 98.7% or so for 1st Year. Our Anatomy and Biochemistry Departments were given the best departments in Punjab award, last exam season because of the AMAZING result Alhumdolilah.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Umer, I personally think that LMDC's BDS is better than their MBBS. My cousin is a graduate of LMDC, he is currently a PG in Punjab Dental Hospital, and he says the same thing. LMDC's MBBS takes the back seat primarily because the affiliated hospitals of LMDC for MBBS are miles away from the campus itself. However, the Dental Hospital for BDS is just adjacent to the college.  Last time, I checked, it was still under construction.


Ghurki Trust and teaching hospital is hardly 2-3 kilometers away from LMDC, it is right on the same road, I've always heard the same thing too that LMDC's BDS is better than their MBBS, but then how on earth was the BDS 1st year result hardly 50℅ while MBBS 1st year's was 90%? The trend is changing, LMDC's standards are rising. They've taken people with 50% aggregates in BDS but I haven't seen any local student with an aggregate below 79% in 1st year MBBS so far.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Still Umer, mano na mano, LMDC's MBBS should not be compared to Shalamar's MBBS. Every year and in every exam, there is at least a difference of 20% passing percentage. However, the story of LMDC's BDS is different. Their BDS is indeed good and I rank it equal to FMH in that regard.  But, MBBS of LMDC lacks a lot of substance. The biggest factor being the distance of the campus from the hospital itself.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Ghurki Trust and teaching hospital is hardly 2-3 kilometers away from LMDC, it is right on the same road, I've always heard the same thing too that LMDC's BDS is better than their MBBS, but then how on earth was the BDS 1st year result hardly 50℅ while MBBS 1st year's was 90%? The trend is changing, LMDC's standards are rising. They've taken people with 50% aggregates in BDS but I haven't seen any local student with an aggregate below 79% in 1st year MBBS so far.


Umer, BDS's result is ALWAYS bad. Even 50% sounds good. I remember a few years back, it was over all nearly 30% or so. LMDC's BDS is better than their MBBS, and it's a market fact.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Still Umer, mano na mano, LMDC's MBBS should not be compared to Shalamar's MBBS. Every year and in every exam, there is at least a difference of 20% passing percentage. However, the story of LMDC's BDS is different. Their BDS is indeed good and I rank it equal to FMH in that regard.  But, MBBS of LMDC lacks a lot of substance. The biggest factor being the distance of the campus from the hospital itself.


2-3 kilometers is not much of a big deal man, plus we have several buses designated for transporting students to and from Ghurki hospital and they are absolutely free.
Sergimed and Doctor's hospital are far far away I admit, but we don't have any sorts of classes there, major teaching hospital is and has always been Ghurki Trust and Teaching Hospital.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

And also the location matters alot, Shalamar, we have to get to it through Mughalpura, I've been to that area only twice in my life and took me around an hour to get out of the traffic, maybe my bad luck but still, LMDC is right on the canal road, so is Ghurki Hospital.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> Ghurki Trust and teaching hospital is hardly 2-3 kilometers away from LMDC, it is right on the same road, I've always heard the same thing too that LMDC's BDS is better than their MBBS, but then how on earth was the BDS 1st year result hardly 50℅ while MBBS 1st year's was 90%? The trend is changing, LMDC's standards are rising. They've taken people with 50% aggregates in BDS but I haven't seen any local student with an aggregate below 79% in 1st year MBBS so far.


Just checked, LMDC's 1st Year result was 88% and Shalamar's was 98% and the difference gets widened in the higher classes.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Just checked, LMDC's 1st Year result was 88% and Shalamar's was 98% and the difference gets widened in the higher classes.


I never said that LMDC's results were better, I just mentioned the fact that they are not bad either, and why even see the higher classes? They'll be like history in about two three years, what matter more are the latest results.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> And also the location matters alot, Shalamar, we have to get to it through Mughalpura, I've been to that area only twice in my life and took me around an hour to get out of the traffic, maybe my bad luck but still, LMDC is right on the canal road, so is Ghurki Hospital.


The traffic has significantly improved, after the construction of underpass and widening of all the roads.  Secondly, the location is such a HUGE PLUS. Shalamar is the ONLY hospital in the entire area with a radius in Kilometers and all the population is poor or belongs to lower middle class. Shalamar is also the ONLY hospital of the NA-124 constituency. Shalamar treats all those patients for FREE and we get to see more patients than any other private medical college in Punjab.  We have the HIGHEST patient exposure for the same reason. Because of the strategic location, Shalamar gets direct funds from the Ministry of Health making it's status Semi Govt, type. 

LMDC is out of city, you know.  Shalamar is indeed, IN THE CITY.

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I never said that LMDC's results were better, I just mentioned the fact that they are not bad either, and why even see the higher classes? They'll be like history in about two three years, what matter more are the latest results.


LATEST Results of the Higher classes, Umer.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Just checked, LMDC's 1st Year result was 88% and Shalamar's was 98% and the difference gets widened in the higher classes.


And yes obviously the difference would be there due to the fact that LMDC never stops anyone's admissions on tests or on attendance, while my friend told that SMDC's Biochemistry department won't send your admission even if you are just 0.5% behind the requirement.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> The traffic has significantly improved, after the construction of underpass and widening of all the roads.  Secondly, the location is such a HUGE PLUS. Shalamar is the ONLY hospital in the entire area with a radius in Kilometers and all the population is poor or belongs to lower middle class. Shalamar is also the ONLY hospital of the NA-124 constituency. Shalamar treats all those patients for FREE and we get to see more patients than any other private medical college in Punjab.  We have the HIGHEST patient exposure for the same reason. Because of the strategic location, Shalamar gets direct funds from the Ministry of Health making it's status Semi Govt, type.
> 
> LMDC is out of city, you know.  Shalamar is indeed, IN THE CITY.
> 
> ...


By latest results I meant results of latest classes, I agree LMDC had a bad reputation of accepting anyone or everyone who applied but that was three or four years back, things have changed now. And Ghurki hospital is the only hospital accessible to near the border areas, now hopefully you do know about the villages near the border right, number of patients might not be as much as that of Shalamat Hospitals but still there are alot of patients, surely more than the likes of CMH and Fatima etc, even the dentistry department is always full of patients with poor backgrounds, Ghurki hospital too is always full of patients.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> And yes obviously the difference would be there due to the fact that LMDC never stops anyone's admissions on tests or on attendance, while my friend told that SMDC's Biochemistry department won't send your admission even if you are just 0.5% behind the requirement.


Exactly! They DO THAT. Because, it's UHS's rule that any student whose attendance is less than 75% and assessment is less than 50%, his/her admission should not be forwarded to the university for sitting in the annual exams. Shalamar is probably the ONLY medical college following that rule, which is set by PMDC and UHS. Other colleges forge things up and forward the admissions. Shalamar is genuine in that regard. Here, you see people come ONLY on MERIT and survive purely on merit too. A medical school should be like that, strict and merit focussed, because at the end of the day, it's the matter of lives here.  You can't compromise on lives. 

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> By latest results I meant results of latest classes, I agree LMDC had a bad reputation of accepting anyone or everyone who applied but that was three or four years back, things have changed now. And Ghurki hospital is the only hospital accessible to near the border areas, now hopefully you do know about the villages near the border right, number of patients might not be as much as that of Shalamat Hospitals but still there are alot of patients, surely more than the likes of CMH and Fatima etc, even the dentistry department is always full of patients with poor backgrounds, Ghurki hospital too is always full of patients.


Umer, Ghurki Hospital indeed sees more patients than CMH for Medical Education.  I have mentioned that previously in my posts as well. In fact, CMH has been warned by PMDC of having a "Non-Functional" hospital. In fact, I ranked the top three in the current scenario in this order 1) Shalamar 2) FMH 3) LMDC. Have rated LMDC on No. 3 only because of Ghurki.  Otherwise, results of Sharif's MBBS are better than LMDC, but Sharif's clinical side isn't that good.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> The traffic has significantly improved, after the construction of underpass and widening of all the roads.  Secondly, the location is such a HUGE PLUS. Shalamar is the ONLY hospital in the entire area with a radius in Kilometers and all the population is poor or belongs to lower middle class. Shalamar is also the ONLY hospital of the NA-124 constituency. Shalamar treats all those patients for FREE and we get to see more patients than any other private medical college in Punjab.  We have the HIGHEST patient exposure for the same reason. Because of the strategic location, Shalamar gets direct funds from the Ministry of Health making it's status Semi Govt, type.
> 
> LMDC is out of city, you know.  Shalamar is indeed, IN THE CITY.
> 
> ...


The traffic has improved? Really? I've been crossing the Mughalpura underpass daily since last December and mostly I've seen bad traffic on the road that leads to SMDC.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

But, in my BDS ranking I would rate and rank LMDC and FMH on the top, considering CMH is having trouble with PMDC. 

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> The traffic has improved? Really? I've been crossing the Mughalpura underpass daily since last December and mostly I've seen bad traffic on the road that leads to SMDC.


I have never been stuck. Although, it's a populous area with the road is indeed busy, but I have never been stuck in traffic. Maybe, because I pass over the bridge and you pass underneath.  Haha! I have no idea how it is underneath the bridge. 

- - - Updated - - -

Anyways, we have never had issues with the traffic at all. Never heard of anyone having any issues either. 

- - - Updated - - -

But, I am not sure about how the traffic is under the bridge. We all pass over it, so the traffic has always been pretty smooth, except before the Azadi March, when the government placed containers on the road. Never had any problems with the road other than that.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Exactly! They DO THAT. Because, it's UHS's rule that any student whose attendance is less than 75% and assessment is less than 50%, his/her admission should not be forwarded to the university for sitting in the annual exams. Shalamar is probably the ONLY medical college following that rule, which is set by PMDC and UHS. Other colleges forge things up and forward the admissions. Shalamar is genuine in that regard. Here, you see people come ONLY on MERIT and survive purely on merit too. A medical school should be like that, strict and merit focussed, because at the end of the day, it's the matter of lives here.  You can't compromise on lives.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I know about the attendance rule but not about the test results, and they should be strict but to a limit, I don't think that if someone truly has the potential, his/her admission should be stopped just due to the fact that they don't have exactly 75% attendance or have not passed exactly 50% of the tests, I know some people who have been university toppers throughout their time and were hardly seen in the classes throughout the year, and hardly passed any tests, but studied in the last 4-5 months properly. I know if someone is falling far behind the requirements like has 50-60%, attendance, he/she should not be allowed to appear in the university examinations but stopping admissions on 73-74% attendance sounds harsh to me, I mean seriously, someone's attendance could go down due to some sort of a serious problem in his/her life, if LMDC starts doing that too, I am sure their results will also be around 100% in MBBS. I see it as a plus point that LMDC won't stop your admission just because you could not attend exactly 75% or more classes throughout the year due to some problems in your life.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> But, in my BDS ranking I would rate and rank LMDC and FMH on the top, considering CMH is having trouble with PMDC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Underneath the bridge man, that is what I am talking about


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> I know about the attendance rule but not about the test results, and they should be strict but to a limit, I don't think that if someone truly has the potential, his/her admission should be stopped just due to the fact that they don't have exactly 75% attendance or have not passed exactly 50% of the tests, I know some people who have been university toppers throughout their time and were hardly seen in the classes throughout the year, and hardly passed any tests, but studied in the last 4-5 months properly. I know if someone is falling far behind the requirements like has 50-60%, attendance, he/she should not be allowed to appear in the university examinations but stopping admissions on 73-74% attendance sounds harsh to me, I mean seriously, someone's attendance could go down due to some sort of a serious problem in his/her life, if LMDC starts doing that too, I am sure their results will also be around 100% in MBBS. I see it as a plus point that LMDC won't stop your admission just because you could not attend exactly 75% or more classes throughout the year due to some problems in your life.


Yaar, that rule is set by PMDC and UHS and, Shalamar is just following those rules in true letter and spirits.  Shalamar indeed gives extra chances to all those falling short of the requirement and, there is a "REMEDIAL" session at the end of the year for those who fell short in attendance and assessment. Extra classes are arranged and extra tests are taken, and most of the people recover and fulfill the requirements in that session. Some students who miss or don't take those sessions seriously despite the college giving another chance to them, their admission is stopped only. Trust me, last year from my class, 100% admissions were forwarded. 

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Underneath the bridge man, that is what I am talking about


Haha, I have no idea about it.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

masterh why are u against cmh? its only warning
cmh remains the best and most wanted medical college u cant compare lmdc with shalamar but cmh has an edge over shalamar. bear that truth bb even i think fmh is also better than shalamar dont mind it:finger:
and plz tell me about shalamar boys hostel is it good and near campus


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

husnain1 said:


> masterh why are u against cmh? its only warning
> cmh remains the best and most wanted medical college u cant compare lmdc with shalamar but cmh has an edge over shalamar. bear that truth bb


Lol no way


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> masterh why are u against cmh? its only warning
> cmh remains the best and most wanted medical college u cant compare lmdc with shalamar but cmh has an edge over shalamar. bear that truth bb


I am not against CMH. CMH is against itself.  If you ponder, and one day when Insha Allah you will become a doctor, you will know what a huge embarrassment it is for a medical college to have a "Non Functional" hospital. And, Alhumdolilah Shalamar has a FUNCTIONAL hospital and, Shalamar's MBBS results are BETTER than CMH too. Again, I am not saying anything based on delusion. I presented facts. 

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Lol no way


Umer yaar, you are from LMDC, please tell these people, about CMH yourself.  They don't believe the PMDC "Warning". 

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> masterh why are u against cmh? its only warning
> cmh remains the best and most wanted medical college u cant compare lmdc with shalamar but cmh has an edge over shalamar. bear that truth bb even i think fmh is also better than shalamar dont mind it:finger:
> and plz tell me about shalamar boys hostel is it good and near campus


Husnain, please elaborate and throw some light on the EDGE that CMH has over Shalamar.  I would love to know yaar.  I believe one edge LMDC and FMH have over Shalamar is an Alumni because they are very old. Shalamar hasn't even graduated it's first batch yet.  CMH doesn't have an Alumni to boost as of yet.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

is shalamar boys hostel good and along with campus?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> is shalamar boys hostel good and along with campus?


Shalamar's Boys Hostel is outside the campus. I have never been to the hostel myself, because my friends live in their flats just adjacent to the medical college.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> I am not against CMH. CMH is against itself.  If you ponder, and one day when Insha Allah you will become a doctor, you will know what a huge embarrassment it is for a medical college to have a "Non Functional" hospital. And, Alhumdolilah Shalamar has a FUNCTIONAL hospital and, Shalamar's MBBS results are BETTER than CMH too. Again, I am not saying anything based on delusion. I presented facts.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I think by now anyone who has gone through the threads of this forum knows that CMH has a bad clinical side, for those who don't, I'd suggest that go through the posts on this forum.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

how far it is from campus?do u have any idea and in which area?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> I think by now anyone who has gone through the threads of this forum knows that CMH has a bad clinical side, for those who don't, I'd suggest that go through the posts on this forum.


Umer, not exactly bad I'd say. There are medical colleges such as Continental, Akhtar Saeed, Avicenna, Azra Naheed ETC whose clinical side is ACTUALLY bad. I can't call CMH's clinical side bad, but I'll call it "DEFICIENT", but NOT bad. 

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> how far it is from campus?do u have any idea and in which area?


I have heard, the hostel is going to change by the end of this year. It is 15 minutes drive away from the campus. The girls hostel is inside the campus though.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Umer, not exactly bad I'd say. There are medical colleges such as Continental, Akhtar Saeed, Avicenna, Azra Naheed ETC whose clinical side is ACTUALLY bad. I can't call CMH's clinical side bad, but I'll call it "DEFICIENT", but NOT bad.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Agreed 
And by the way, LM & DC has boys and girls hostels are on campus, another plus point


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> Agreed
> And by the way, LM & DC has boys and girls hostels are on campus, another plus point


Haha!  The construction of the boys hostel of Shalamar inside the campus, will start from next year, the blue prints of which are ready.  But, as of now LMDC has an edge.  But let me tell you, only 30 boys of Shalamar live in the hostels, rest everyone live in shared flats and houses on walking distance. But, our girls hostel is easily the best hostel in the entire country. I can say that for sure.  Went there once before it's inauguration. 

- - - Updated - - -

But, you see both the "Alumni" and "Boys Hostel" factor will be rectified soon Insha Allah, so no worries yaar. :woot:

- - - Updated - - -

But, we have an edge over the REST of stuff, na. :cool!:


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Haha!  The construction of the boys hostel of Shalamar inside the campus, will start from next year, the blue prints of which are ready.  But, as of now LMDC has an edge.  But let me tell you, only 30 boys of Shalamar live in the hostels, rest everyone live in shared flats and houses on walking distance. But, our girls hostel is easily the best hostel in the entire country. I can say that for sure.  Went there once before it's inauguration.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I disagree that you have an edge over everything else  the biggest edge Shalamar has over any other medschool is its central air conditioning system, and a better looking campus and lecture halls. It lacks a sports ground too. Not that it matters much but for someone like me, it is a big point.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> I disagree that you have an edge over everything  the biggest edge Shalamar has over any other medschool is its central air conditioning system, and a better looking campus and lecture halls. It lacks a sports ground too. Not that it matters much but for someone like me, it is a big point.


We have a sports ground. It's on the back of the college building, just adjacent to the Girls Hostel.  And, our President of Sports Club (Prof. Hammad Naeem Rana) has announced that a SPORTS COMPLEX project will soon start, which will have indoor facility for BasketBall, Futsal, Badminton and VolleyBall. We already have an arena for Table Tennis. The sports complex will most probably be built adjacent to the Nursing College building, as far as I have heard. The project was announced this year on the final day of sports week.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> We have a sports ground. It's on the back of the college building, just adjacent to the Girls Hostel.  And, our President of Sports Club (Prof. Hammad Naeem Rana) has announced that a SPORTS COMPLEX project will soon start, which will have indoor facility for BasketBall, Futsal, Badminton and VolleyBall. We already have an arena for Table Tennis. The sports complex will most probably be built adjacent to the Nursing College building, as far as I have heard. The project was announced this year on the final day of sports week.


Just announced , we have one of the best football grounds in the city, I should rather the best amongst all grounds I've played on.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And, besides Shalamar is at least 10 years or more younger than LMDC.  Just imagine, where Insha Allah, Shalamar will be when it will be of the same age as LMDC.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> And, besides Shalamar is at least 10 years or more younger than LMDC.  Just imagine, where Insha Allah, Shalamar will be when it will be of the same age as LMDC.


I am talking in terms of the present situation


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> Just announced , we have one of the best football grounds in the city, I should rather the best amongst all grounds I've played on.


We have a football field already.  Our sports complex will be ALL INDOOR, like LUMS. As for the football field, it indeed is irrelevant.  In Shalamar, the craze is for Table Tennis here, and we have the BEST table tennis arena.  We have had many intercollegiate matches there too. 

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> I am talking in terms of the present situation


You have a football field. We have a football field as well as a table tennis arena.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> We have a football field already.  Our sports complex will be ALL INDOOR, like LUMS. As for the football field, it indeed is irrelevant.  In Shalamar, the craze is for Table Tennis here, and we have the BEST table tennis arena.  We have had many intercollegiate matches there too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


A full length football ground, I don't think so, never even saw SMDC's team in any big tournament.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> A full length football ground, I don't think so, never even saw SMDC's team in any big tournament.


That is because, students here in Shalamar aren't into Football. Here, the craze is for Table Tennis, Badminton and Cricket. You'll see us in every tournament.  People here have craze for racket sports.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> That is because, students here in Shalamar aren't into Football. Here, the craze is for Table Tennis, Badminton and Cricket. You'll see us in every tournament.  People here have craze for racket sports.


I think this is getting pointless now


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> I think this is getting pointless now


Haha, true.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Haha, true.


By the way, I think Shalamar's merit will close at 82%+ so the person who started this thread has a better chance of getting into LMDC than Shalamar.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> By the way, I think Shalamar's merit will close at 82%+ so the person who started this thread has a better chance of getting into LMDC than Shalamar.


Depends on how the Govt. Medical College merit shapes up, this year. This year the MCAT was a bit difficult. But nevertheless, Shalamar's merit would be around 82%. But, let the time decide. 

- - - Updated - - -

Wherever he goes, may success follow him.  And, all of us too, Insha Allah.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Depends on how the Govt. Medical College merit shapes up, this year. This year the MCAT was a bit difficult. But nevertheless, Shalamar's merit would be around 82%. But, let the time decide.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Wherever he goes, may success follow him.  And, all of us too, Insha Allah.


Ameen


----------



## Asma Sohail (Sep 9, 2014)

*SAT Or No SAT?*

I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.

Thank you!

- - - Updated - - -

I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.

Thank you!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Asma Sohail said:


> I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


Except for NUST and a few in ISL/RWP region, no medical college in Punjab would take a local student on SAT. SATs are only accepted by UHS affiliated Medical Colleges for Foreign Seats.


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

when CHM admission will be opened and how shall be the procedure to apply ?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

OmerFaruq said:


> when CHM admission will be opened and how shall be the procedure to apply ?


You'll have to go to the college, buy the prospectus, there will be a code present in your prospectus, take the code either to CMH auditorium or bring it back home, if you bring it back to home, you'll have to go to the CMH website and enter the code in the appropriate link as mentioned on the prospectus, the admission form will appear before you, fill it and submit it, if you go to the CMH auditorium, there will be someone with a computer sitting there from the admission office and he'll fill the form for you, you'll just have to tell him your details and give him the code present in the prospectus. After this you'll get your roll number for the CMH aptitude test, you'll have to appear in it, it will be held somewhere in early November, after the result for the test is out, they'll calculate your aggregate as follows:
Matric = 10%
Fsc = 40%
MCAT = 37.5%
Aptitude Test = 12.5%

- - - Updated - - -



Asma Sohail said:


> I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


CMH does accept local students on SAT II bases, you can try that  but they say on their website that appearing in the provincial entry test is mandatory, and you've done that so you can try that for sure  FMH won't accept local students on SAT II.

http://www.cmhlahore.edu.pk/SelectionCriteria.php


----------



## AEMON (Sep 6, 2014)

But I have heard that CMH and AMC(army hospitals) do not provide the students with a good hand at practice. Their patients demand to be examined by senior doctors so there is no chance for the house officers to be trained well. An acquaintance of mine studies at AMC . I have heard the same about CMH.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AEMON said:


> But I have heard that CMH and AMC(army hospitals) do not provide the students with a good hand at practice. Their patients demand to be examined by senior doctors so there is no chance for the house officers to be trained well. An acquaintance of mine studies at AMC . I have heard the same about CMH.


Well yes, it is true.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AEMON said:


> But I have heard that CMH and AMC(army hospitals) do not provide the students with a good hand at practice. Their patients demand to be examined by senior doctors so there is no chance for the house officers to be trained well. An acquaintance of mine studies at AMC . I have heard the same about CMH.


CMH has recently been warned by PMDC for having a non-functional hospital.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AEMON said:


> But I have heard that CMH and AMC(army hospitals) do not provide the students with a good hand at practice. Their patients demand to be examined by senior doctors so there is no chance for the house officers to be trained well. An acquaintance of mine studies at AMC . I have heard the same about CMH.


It is TRUE, what you have heard.


----------

